# george karl should be fired!!!!!



## brandinboggs (Jan 12, 2003)

i love this guy and i wa ahppy when the bucks got him but he needs to go he brought in anthony mason traded big dog and got the glove and dmase well bringin in anthony amson bogged down the offence he takes so long to set up and he wants to bring the ball up not the bucks style of run and gun trading big dog wasnmt so bad cuz we got toni and a first but he was legit he could hi the big shots at the end of games and trading ray well lets jsut say it hasnt worked out so far i eman i love gary payton but cmon.....ray allen was the milwaukee bucks and if gary leavesat the end of the year? karl will be crucified at the stake grunfield should also be sold on the black market for a sack of bananas let tom crean come coach the bucks  hopefully well got a decent pick and take okefor and we can ship cassel anthony mason caffeya nd pryzbilia for olowakandi let haislip start at the 3


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He should go coach at UNC


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes, he should, but keep in mind that he is getting paid quite a bit of money to coach the Bucks and that Milwaukee is in cost-cutting mode.

George Karl may want to coach at UNC, but UNC does not want the guy. Look for UNC to get either Bill Self or Tom Crean. If Roy Williams really wanted the UNC job, he would've taken it when he was offered the job on previous occasions. Larry Brown is too old. UNC wants a top flight young coach, which means that Self and Crean should be considered the top two candidates.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

is george karl a coach and gm


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nobody wants the guy, he used to be decent in Seattle back in the 90's but BAH! I hate the guy. He ruins everything, tried to kill Ray Allen BLAH!


----------



## WI_Basketball03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Glad Anthony Mason is sitting out right now... Glad we are finally USING our first round pick... Hasslip is a pretty solid 4 guy... I dont know why the hell we traded Dirk for Traylor... I would rather have Dirk... The bucks have done some very very stupid picks... They need there fans to draft for them and they'll be alright.... if wade comes out I want the Bucks to pick him... That'd be sweet....


Bucks are gonna be in Playoffs then DMas and Payton will show off.... We should of traded Cassell before Allen...


----------



## brandinboggs (Jan 12, 2003)

*yea*

i totally agree wiht u guys if the fans did pick we would be perenial playoff bound i mean ahislip was a good pick and now that ame is sitting out it is getting back to bucks basketball fomr what ive seen and theyre makein a good push i mean watch them its like great jheres a question......say we get the ohhh fifth pick cuz of the big dawg trade who do u take? kaman?bosh? trade take up and get carmelo? i mean milic? whow ould u taker and y?


----------

